# ¡Temblor!



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I was home for this one. My building was shaking so much, that I didn't even think about going down 3 flights of stairs to the street. Just sat down on the floor and waited it out. My hanging ceiling lamps were whipping around like crazy! Wonder if there will be any aftershocks. Hope everyone is ok. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## emilybcruz (Oct 29, 2013)

Glad you're okay!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

emilybcruz said:


> Glad you're okay!


Thanks!


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> I was home for this one. My building was shaking so much, that I didn't even think about going down 3 flights of stairs to the street. Just sat down on the floor and waited it out. My hanging ceiling lamps were whipping around like crazy! Wonder if there will be any aftershocks. Hope everyone is ok. :fingerscrossed:


We felt it quite strongly in Tlanepantla as well. Compared to the last one the house swayed more but there was less rattling of windows and furniture. My wife said that it was also very strong in Lindavista at our son's school. There were many more reports in the first 45 minutes at the USGS site as compared to the last one that was much stronger on the Richter scale.


----------



## ReservoirDogs2 (Apr 21, 2014)

I felt it too. I was working at home when I felt it. Thought I was shaking because I hadn't eaten breakfast. Had to go down 2 floors because it got stronger.

We've just moved here 2 months ago and wow, 2 major earthquakes.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ReservoirDogs2 said:


> I felt it too. I was working at home when I felt it. Thought I was shaking because I hadn't eaten breakfast. Had to go down 2 floors because it got stronger.
> 
> We've just moved here 2 months ago and wow, 2 major earthquakes.


Lucky you! Aren't you from the Philippines? Earthquakes are common there too, ¿verdad?


----------



## ReservoirDogs2 (Apr 21, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> Lucky you! Aren't you from the Philippines? Earthquakes are common there too, ¿verdad?


Yup, but earthquakes don't hit the Philippine capital (where I'm from) often. And they're not as strong as the ones here in Mexico. The last strong earthquake we had in the PH was in the 90s, and that was 6.0 magnitude. 

Hope these earthquakes here won't be a monthly occurrence.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ReservoirDogs2 said:


> Yup, but earthquakes don't hit the Philippine capital (where I'm from) often. And they're not as strong as the ones here in Mexico. The last strong earthquake we had in the PH was in the 90s, and that was 6.0 magnitude.
> 
> Hope these earthquakes here won't be a monthly occurrence.


Don't worry. Months and months can pass without even a mild tremor from Mother Earth. After a while, you get used to them, sort of!


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Dear Isla, I'm glad you are Ok!
We felt it in Queretaro as well


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> Dear Isla, I'm glad you are Ok!
> We felt it in Queretaro as well


Thanks, Gary. Everything is back to normal here.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Mid-way between Zihuatanejo and Acapulco ... not far from where the last, strong earthquake originated:


Ultimos Sismos

This report, from El Universal:

http://www.eluniversal.com.mx/ciuda...stra-sismo-en-el-valle-de-mexico-1009014.html


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

yep. Office evacuated in less than 45 seconds. We are located in Bosques. I was giving a talk to my employees when I thought I was getting lightheaded from not eating breakfast...turned out the pendant lights in the office were feeling the same way too! We got the heck out of there. No aftershocks that we felt. Business as usual.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Glad to hear that you are back to normal. I first heard of your earthquake via BBC online headlines this morning. Did Popo burp as well? It is fascinating that so many of the major centers of civilization in the world are near volcanoes and earthquake zones. The crust of our planet is so very thin and so very active. Yet, we ignore that as a constant and our presence as a flash in the pan.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Glad to hear that you are back to normal. I first heard of your earthquake via BBC online headlines this morning. Did Popo burp as well? It is fascinating that so many of the major centers of civilization in the world are near volcanoes and earthquake zones. The crust of our planet is so very thin and so very active. Yet, we ignore that as a constant and our presence as a flash in the pan.


Reading my mind, RV. Its only a matter of time before Popo lets loose a little something with all of the crust activity lately. May not be in my lifetime, but will be in someones.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ReservoirDogs2 said:


> I felt it too. I was working at home when I felt it. Thought I was shaking because I hadn't eaten breakfast. Had to go down 2 floors because it got stronger.
> 
> We've just moved here 2 months ago and wow, 2 major earthquakes.


Just read that this quake was an aftershock of the one that took place on Good Friday: El Universal - DF - Sismo de hoy fue réplica del ocurrido en Viernes Santo: SSN.


----------



## Dray2 (Apr 14, 2012)

We felt it pretty good here in Acapulco. My oldest dog doesn't get spooked anymore but my 8mo. old pup still gets pretty freaked out. She just ran around a bit as if she didn't know what to do. My daughter was at school and said she didn't even feel it...probably running around during her physical ed. class.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

There's a credible report that Hwy. 200 which connects Zihuatanejo and Acapulco ... and which is the major/principal/only coastal highway along the Pacific Coast in that part of Mexico ... has been interrupted by a collapsed bridge in the area where the earthquake occurred and, therefore, traffic cannot get through. Typically, the military builds temporary bridges but there could be some days ahead where moving along that roadway isn't possible.

http://www.zihuatanejo.net/tablero/messages/74657.html


----------



## ReservoirDogs2 (Apr 21, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> Just read that this quake was an aftershock of the one that took place on Good Friday:


Yeah, I just read it too. Hope there will be no more strong aftershocks.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Longford said:


> There's a credible report that Hwy. 200 which connects Zihuatanejo and Acapulco ... and which is the major/principal/only coastal highway along the Pacific Coast in that part of Mexico ... has been interrupted by a collapsed bridge in the area where the earthquake occurred and, therefore, traffic cannot get through. Typically, the military builds temporary bridges but there could be some days ahead where moving along that roadway isn't possible.
> 
> http://www.zihuatanejo.net/tablero/messages/74657.html


Authorities have figured-out a slight detour around the collapsed bridge ... so people moving up/down the Coast in that area will not be interrupted. Slight delays, maybe.


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

Just felt an aftershock here in Mexico City tonight (or this morning, however you want to look at it). 2:43 a.m.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Chelloveck said:


> Just felt an aftershock here in Mexico City tonight (or this morning, however you want to look at it). 2:43 a.m.


Woke me up!


----------



## JoanneR2 (Apr 18, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> Woke me up!


And me. Which then meant I got my husband and in-laws out of bed in the middle of the night.... Should have slept through it.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

Just heard about it this morning. I did not feel a thing (sleeping). Our 3 year old did wake up at roughly 2:45 am and did not want to go back to bed. We thought she had a bad dream. I guess we know why now. wow.


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

Well I seem to be oblivious to them. Maybe being from California and growing up with them - my senses no longer pick them up. My son felt it, the dog felt it...me nothing...?


----------

